# زنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبيا .. امرأة عربية حلمت بعرش روما!



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2015)

"بت زباى" المعروفة تاريخيا باسم “زنوبيا” ,زوجة ملك  تدمر...البدوية العربية التى درست فى الإسكندرية تاريخ الإغريق والرومان  وتخلقت  بأخلاق كليوباترا, فحلمت بعرش روما...ولكن !
 الوصاية ... والعرش !






ولدت الملكة زنوبيا في مدينة "تدمر" التي تقع فى وسط  سوريا في بادية الشام وقد عرفت هذه المدينة عند كتّاب اليونان باسم  «بلميرا» واعتقد بعض العلماء أن كلمة “بلميرا” مشتقة من كلمة «بلما»  اللاتينية التي تعنى (النخل) وأن”تدمر”






سميت ببلميرا منذ أن فتحها الاسكندر وذلك لكثرة ما كان يزرع فيها من أشجار النخيل. 
 تزوجت من “أذينة بن حيران” ملك تدمر من بنى السميدع وهى قبيلة بدوية ولها  نفوذ على عشائر البادية..وكان أذينة قد خلف والده وجعل من “تدمر” إمارة  عربية ذات حكم ذاتي..ورأت الملكة زنوبيا في “أذينة” فرصتها لتحقيق الطموح  والمجد والسلطان فكانت تشهد معه مجالس القوم وجلسات مجلس الشيوخ وهكذا نشأت  معه على أهداف واحدة وكان تاج الملك يرفرف فوق رأسيهما في أحلام اليقظة  وكان لأذينة من زنوبيا ثلاثة أولاد هم “وهب اللات وحيران اللات وتيّم  اللات” 






وبعد أن وصل الى ذروة مجده ذهب ضحية الخيانة والغدر اذ قتله معنيوس  ابن أخيه حيران في عام 266م-276م وبذلك أنتقل ملك “تدمر” بعد “أذينة” إلى  ولده القاصر “وهب اللات” فتولت زنوبيا الوصاية عليه وكانت بذكائها وقوة  شخصيتها قادرة على توجيه الحكم إلى حيث ما ترسم من مجد لتدمر ولسلطتها  وعندما اعتلت العرش كانت لا تخفى رغبتها في أن تصبح يوما إمبراطورة على  روما ذاتها..






وكانت تعد أولادها لاعتلاء العرش وذلك بتعليمهم لغة روما  “اللغة اليونانية” وآدابها وتاريخها واتخذت مظاهر القياصرة وكانت تشرف  بنفسها على عمليات التوسع والإنشاء وعلى الرغم من حجم انجازاتها الحضارية  ومن تحركاتها المجهدة فانها لم تنس يوما حلمها بالتوسع فى آسيا ومصر  وروما,فوصلت جيوشها الى بيزنطة فى العصر الرومانى وقتلت “هيراكليون”قائد  القصر ثم فتحت الإسكندرية وكانت روما قلقة جدا من توسعاتها الظاهرة حتى اذا  اعتلى العرش فى روما “أورليانوس”سنة 270م امبراطور الرومان الثانى والستون  وكان قاسيا بطاشا ازاء  زنوبيا ,فاعترف لها بالنفوذ على الإسكندرية ,ثم لم  يلبث أن نقض اعترافه واسترجع نفوذه على الإسكندرية بعد عام واحد فى وقت  كانت فيه زنوبيا مسلوبة القوى حزنا على وفاة ابنها “وهب اللات”
أسيرة فى قيود ذهبية











كان”أورليانوس” يتابع انتصاراته فى آسيا فكان عليه أن  يقضى على تلك المرأة المنافسة لعرشه فى روما وقبل أن يغادر مدينة  “انطاكية”وهى مدينة تاريخية تقع على الضفة اليسرى على نهر العاصي على بعد  30كم من شاطئ البحر المتوسط” كانت جيوش زنوبيا تجابه زحفه إلى “تدمر” ولكن  خصومها القابعين فى حمص خذلوا جيوشها فعادت إلى”تدمر لكي يلاحقها  «أورليانوس» ويحاصرها فحاولت الاستنجاد بالفرس وذهبت متخفية لملاقاة ملك  الفرس وقبل أن تعبر الفرات كانت جيوش الرومان ترصدها فقبضوا عليها وأعادوها  إلى خيمة «أورليانوس» الذي عاد بها إلى روما أسيرة مكبلة بأصفاد من الذهب  فاستيقظت الملكة من حلمها على كابوس رهيب لأن عدوها الحقيقى وسبب هزيمتها  هم خصومها العرب فى حمص !











مملكة تَدْمُر تبلغ ذروة المجد في عهد الزباء (زنوبيا) :

سارت  الملكة الزباء على خطى زوجها الشاب الملك أذينة من حيث الشجاعة والطموح  والشدة والحزم واليقظة وحسن التدبير . ورغم ان زوجها الملك الشاب فارق  الحياة وهي في ريعان الشباب فإنها لم تفكر في الزواج بعده بل رضيت الترمل  فعاشت لأبنائها (( وبشهادة المؤرخين الرومان واليونان كانت الزباء رغم ترف  الملك وعزة السلطان مثال العفة والاستقامة والبعد عن المجون)) . 
بل صرفت كل اهتمامها إلى تنشئة أبنائها وخاصة الملك الصغير وهب اللات على الفروسية وتوسيع الثقافة والتدرب على شؤون الحكم .

المـلـكـة الزبــاء تــحـتل مــصــر وتــعــبر البـوسفـور:






لم  يقف الطموح بالملكة الزباء الأسطورة عند حدود الاحتفاظ بحدود المملكة  الواسعة المترامية الأطراف بل دفعت بها همتها العالية إلى أن تقود الجيوش  بنفسها فتسجل من الانتصارات العظيمة ما جعلها تضيف أقاليم جديدة واسعة  شاسعة إلى رقعة الملك الذي أسسها زوجها .
ففي عهد الملكة الزباء أزيل <<نهائياً>> الوجود الروماني السياسي العسكري من المشرق .

فقد  أنشأت أسطولا بحرياً عظيماً حمل من الشواطئ الشام سبعين ألف مقاتل لاحتلال  مصر وذلك بقيادة القائد الشهير <<زبــدا>> الذي ضرب الحصار  على الإسكندرية ثم فتحها وسيطرت قواته على مصر كلها وبذلك أصبحت مصر إقليما  تابعاً لسلطات الإمبراطورة الزباء وذلك حوالي عام 268 م .

كما  احتلت الإمبراطورة الزباء العراق أيضاً وجعلته إقليما تابعاً لتَدْمُر.  كذلك سيطرت جيوشها على الجزء الشمالي الغربي من جزيرة العرب حيث وصلت  قواتها إلى تبوك و دومة الجندل . كما احتلت هذه المرأة العجيبة كل آسيا  الصغرى ((تركيا اليوم)) .

وهكذا لم يأت عام 280 م حتى بلغ ملك آل  أذينة العمالقة من السمو والعلو والاتساع في عهد الإمبراطورة الزباء ما لم  يبلغه في أي عهد من عهودهم .


أما  الحالة الاقتصادية والتجارية والعمرانية والثقافية فقد بلغت في عهد القمة  فكانت تَدْمُر العاصمة في عهد الزباء تزري بروما في كثير من النواحي . وذلك  بفضل تلك الملكة التي لم تعرف التاريخ لها مثيلاً بين ملوك وملكات الشرق 


[YOUTUBE]XeiDu2d4TCg[/YOUTUBE]






فـشـل الرومـان في اسـتـعادة مـمـتلكـاتهم من الزبـاء :

عندما  بلغت الملكة الزباء هذه المنزلة وأصبحت سيدة المشرق بكل معاني هذه الملكة .  وخاصة بعد أن أزالت آخر أثر للوجود الروماني في التراب الأسيوي كله . شعرت  روما بالهوان الذي لم تشعر بمثله حتى في أسوأ الظروف التي كانت فيها جيوش  الإمبراطورية الفارسية تنزل الهزائم بجيوش روما على حدود العراق أو في  الشام .إذ لم تستطع جيوش الفرس في أقسى ظروف الجيوش الرومانية أن تقضي على  سلطان الرومان في الشام فضلاً عن آسيا الصغرى. بينما استطاعت الملكة  العربية الزباء أن تفعل ذلك كله في فترة وجيزة لا تتعدى الست سنوات 

لهذا  فإن الرومان لم يسكتوا على ذلك الهوان الذي أنزلته بهم تلك المرأة  الأعجوبة. فقد تحرك من روما جيش ضخم بقيادة القائد هرقليانوس والتي تهدف  هذه الحملة الرومانية إلى الإطاحة بمملكة تَدْمُر.لذلك سارعت الملكة إلى  تجهيز جيش ضخم من التدمريين والقبائل العربية وقادته بنفسها لمواجهة الجيوش  الرومانية في آسيا الصغرى . وفعلاً قامت الملكة الزباء وبأسلوب عاجل وصاعق  بمهاجمة القائد الروماني هرقليانوس قبل أن يهاجمها .









فأنزلت  بجيشه هزيمة ساحقة كاد فيها القائد الروماني أن يقع أسيراً في يد الزباء  لولا أنه نجا بجلدته هربا تاركاً قائده العام قتيلاً في ساحة الميدان وجيشه  ممزقاً بين قتيل وأسير .







نــهــايــة الملــكــة الزبـــاء :

وعادت  الملكة الزباء إلى عاصمة ملكها تَدْمُر مرفوعة الرأس بعد أن وضعت طابع  الإذلال والإهانة على قفا الإمبراطورية الرومانية وارتفعت الأصوات في روما  مستنكرة بهياج أشد الاستنكار .. كيف تقدر أنثى على أن تذل الإمبراطورية  الرومانية إلى هذا الحد الذي لم يصل إليه أباطرة الفرس حتى في أعظم  الانتصارات التي تسجلها جيوشهم في المشرق على روما ؟ 

وجاءت في  مصادر التاريخ الروماني أن أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ في روما "وهم يحتفلون بتتويج  الإمبراطور كلوديوس ؛ صاحوا بعد أن طردت الزباء آخر جندي لروما في المشرق .  أنقذنا يا كلوديوس من زنوبيا ((الزباء)) ، غير أن القيصر ظل عاجزاً أمام  قوة الزباء فاضطر القيصر كلوديوس إلى مهادنة تلك الملكة الداهية الشجاعة  الطموح خوفاً أن تزحف بجيوشها على روما نفسها بعد أن عبرت البوسفور وحاصرت  القسطنطينية قاصدة احتلال رومــــا نفسها .







  فإن الملكة  الزباء لم تستمر في قمة مجدها الذي بلغته فقد اراد الله أن يأخذ هذا المجد  الذي بنته بسرعة خارقة في الإنحسار بنفس السرعة عندما طردها الإمبراطور  اورليانوس من التراب الأوروبي وما زال أمرها في تأخر . حتى تحصنت في  عاصمتها تدمر ثم استسلمت للرومان بعد حصار دام ثلاث سنوات.

وبعد  ضروب من الشجاعة والبسالة والثبات أذلت مجلس الشيوخ في روما وجعلت  الإمبراطور الذي كان يحاصرها يكتب لمجلس الشيوخ في روما – حين وجهوا إليه  اللوم لعجزه ثلاث سنوات عن اقتحام مدينة تتولى مسؤولية الدفاع عنها امرأة –  قال فيها : (( إن الشاهد يرى ما لا يراه الغائب . إنني أحارب وأحاصر امرأة  إذا حاربت فهي أرجل الرجال )) .












ووقعت  الإمبراطورة الزباء وكل أسرة آل أذينة في الأسر وذلك في عام 273 للميلاد .  وعاشت الإمبراطورة الزباء في إيطاليا وأبناؤها بقية حياتهم حتى طواهم  العدم وبذلك أنطوى بساط أعز وأقوى وأرقى مملكة عربية في الشام ​










































http://digital.ahram.org.eg/articles.aspx?Serial=183450&eid=3211


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2015)

المعلومات من الموقع ولكن الصور من اختياري والفيديو ..
بتمنى ينال اعجابكم ..


----------



## النهيسى (28 أبريل 2015)

أكثر من رااائع
الرب يبارككك


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> أكثر من رااائع
> الرب يبارككك



ربنا يباركك ياغالي


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أبريل 2015)

معلومات تاريخيه مهمه 
فى الحقيقه انا اسمع عنها لكن معرفش قصتها 
ميرسى انى للمعلومات والموضوع المتكامل عن زنوبيا


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)

معلومات جميلة 
تسلمين اني للموضوع التاريخي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااائعة​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> معلومات تاريخيه مهمه
> فى الحقيقه انا اسمع عنها لكن معرفش قصتها
> ميرسى انى للمعلومات والموضوع المتكامل عن زنوبيا



انتِ ياغالية اوحيت لي عنها بطريقة غير مباشرة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> معلومات جميلة
> تسلمين اني للموضوع التاريخي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااائعة​



ميرسي كلدانية 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 أبريل 2015)

شكرا علي المعلومات اني


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات اني



ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2015)

معلومات مهمة وصور جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------

